# Recommendations?



## Evan (Dec 2, 2008)

There is classical music that sounds dainty and nice, then there is gypsy sounding obscure stuff.

There is also a style that sounds very godfatheresque, like Italian, darkish very emotional stuff. 

I'm looking for the last two types I mentioned, not the dainty stuff, anyone have any recommendations? thanks!


----------



## westknife (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you'd be interested in late romantic stuff. Check out Mahler, Wagner, and Richard Strauss. I don't know about "godfatheresque," and they aren't Italian either, but the late 19th century in general was a prime time for dark, weighty orchestral music.


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Well,I think that I am (as Mendelssohn) exactly what you want!!!Between the most elegant and delicate composers,my music is rich,nice and very lyrical.If you want emotional stuff, you can listen to my "Violin Concerto in E minor",my "Songs without Words" my orchestral overtures ("The Hebrides","The Fair Melusin" etc),my Piano Trios, my "Piano Quartet in A minor",my "Strings Quartet in F minor" (op.80) and many other (a am a bit of a Romantic composer you see...)!If you want something magnificent,try my Oratorios (Elias,Paulus).
As for darkish, I think that "Die erste Walpurgisnacht" is your piece of cake!!!
As for


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

I assume that by 'Godfatherish' you mean that the music sounds similar to Nino Rota's score. Rota wrote a considerable amount of concert music, and that would be worth looking into.

There are many other possibilities, but one which comes immediately to mind is Rachmaninoff's _Symphonic Dances_; despite the title, this is not a lighthearted piece; the three movements are brooding, melancholy, and very effective. I wouldn't recommend just any Strauss for your purposes, but his _Macbeth_ is a strikingly cinematic piece; similar in mood, though less flamboyant in orchestration, are Rubinstein's _Faust_ and _Dmitri Donskoi_ (the latter is the overture to a no longer extant opera).

The 'gypsy' part of your question isn't quite clear; could you give an example or two of what you think of here? One piece you would like for certain, if you can find it, is the _Gypsy Wedding Czardas_ of Provenzano, which is lush, melodic, and very moody.


----------



## Evan (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent, that is quite helpful. thank you!

What I meant by gypsy sounding, is like brahms hungarian dance no.5 (I think), like the theme music to a little jewish thief, if that makes any sense.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

You might like Mozart's Requiem


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Evan said:


> Excellent, that is quite helpful. thank you!
> 
> What I meant by gypsy sounding, is like brahms hungarian dance no.5 (I think), like the theme music to a little jewish thief, if that makes any sense.


You're quite welcome. Always happy to make suggestions. 

I don't know _A Little Jewish Thief_, but the mention of Brahms brings several pieces to mind. Do you know Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies? Most if not all of them have been orchestrated; the best place to start is proabbly the most famous, #2 in c minor. Dvorak's Slavonic Dances share the same kind of energy; again, most if not all have been orchestrated, some by Dvorak himself. Absolutely you should check out Enesco's two Romanian Rhapsodies as well; the first is as high-energy as piece as you could ask for, while the second is much darker and more subdued, with a wonderfully haunting reference to the first tucked inside it. Equally worth investigating are Kodaly's Hungarian-folk-tinged _Hari Janos_ suite and _Peacock Variations_ (these are often coupled on CD, so if you find one the other is usually not far away.

Anyway, there are a few more recommendations....


----------



## Evan (Dec 2, 2008)

hey sounds great, that should keep me occupied, thanks!


----------

